# elbow sleeves



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

looking at getting a half decent set of elbow sleeves for some of my heavier lifts, any advice on brand? up to £30.00 ( will this get me a good pair?)

thanks


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/

I've bought a belt from them and knee sleeves and am happy with quality.

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps/elbow-sleeves/hercules-elbow-sleeve-support-brace-thick-heavy.html


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/
> 
> I've bought a belt from them and knee sleeves and am happy with quality.
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps/elbow-sleeves/hercules-elbow-sleeve-support-brace-thick-heavy.html


 thank you will take a look,


----------

